# Preparations for Spaying



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

My GSD is about 6 months now. We're having her spayed next week and I just wanted to get a few tips to prep her for the upcoming event. The vet didn't really give me any information for preparations but I got a tip from one of my friends that I'm supposed to fast her before surgery? I quite concerned now that my vet didn't give me any info.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Why are you spaying her so early/soon? I mean, unless you own an intact male and you are trying to avoid an accidental breeding... what is the rush?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would call and ask them - do they have a brochure, pamphlet other information for you to review. 

If your dog is not used to being crated, work on acclimating her to a crate now so it won't be stressful for her. 

Usually drop off is first thing in the morning - no food or drink the evening prior, depending on your vet office's rules. Ask them what time. From what I've heard, they can tell if you've not done this when they give the first sedative, which will make a dog with any food on board vomit. Not sure what they do then! 

Making sure they do preanesthetic bloodwork, asking what kind of anesthesia, who monitors it, seeing if she needs to be on or off any meds or supplements and asking either to do a vonWillebrand genetic test in advance, or ask for a *Buccal Mucosal Bleeding Time* test (ask ahead in case they don't have the stuff) day of, all help me to relax about first time surgeries. 

It's not the same as the test for von Willebrand's and doesn't tell you if the dog has it, and isn't the fancier clotting panels that are run, but gives you an idea, without doing that, if they are is okay at clotting: http://www.petplace.com/dogs/von-wil...vwd/page1.aspx and http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/courses_vm...eding_time.htm 

Ask what they use for pain management. I ask that they not use NSAIDs and for a couple of my dogs, they need to be careful with the Bup...whatever the narcotic is that they often give after because they are pretty gorked when they use it. 

For aftercare, I am super strict so that infection or ripping stitches/incision doesn't happen with activity. I keep the dog crated and do leash potties if necessary for as long as needed - depending on the dog. Two weeks overall for activity restriction for mine because there is more than one dog and that means rougher play. 

But definitely call and get their spiel!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I just had my girl spayed a little over a week ago. I was told not to let her have food or water that morning, her drop off time was 12 noon. You could call them and ask to see what they say. My vets staff calls before appointments & they reminded me the day before not to give food/water. Is she staying over night or are you picking her up same day? I brought my girl home the same day, I was more nervous about her hurting herself getting in/out of my truck. But she did fine & healed nicely.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Why are you spaying her so early/soon? I mean, unless you own an intact male and you are trying to avoid an accidental breeding... what is the rush?


The vet just stated that it would be best but it is our decision in the matter. We can always cancel with a 48 hour notice. Are there benefits of delaying the surgery? I know there are medical conditions that are more prone to spayed dogs vs intact dogs but not sure if age is a factor as well. She is just a little under 6 months. Around my neighborhood, the neighbors leave let their dogs off leash and unsupervised. Not often but occasionally I'll see some labs and Collies roaming around. Not a risk I am willing to take.



JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Usually drop off is first thing in the morning - no food or drink the evening prior, depending on your vet office's rules. Ask them what time. From what I've heard, they can tell if you've not done this when they give the first sedative, which will make a dog with any food on board vomit. Not sure what they do then!
> 
> Making sure they do preanesthetic bloodwork, asking what kind of anesthesia, who monitors it, seeing if she needs to be on or off any meds or supplements and asking either to do a vonWillebrand genetic test in advance, or ask for a *Buccal Mucosal Bleeding Time* test (ask ahead in case they don't have the stuff) day of, all help me to relax about first time surgeries.
> 
> ...


 Thank you very much for your information. It really helps to know what to ask the Vet when it's your first time. I'm going to the Petsmart vets. They do have brochures/pamphlets but lost it.:crazy: She is very well crate trained and freely goes in and out and she will most likely be spending most of her time healing up in there. How long do you think I should wait before she can start exercising regularly again?



kiya said:


> I just had my girl spayed a little over a week ago. I was told not to let her have food or water that morning, her drop off time was 12 noon. You could call them and ask to see what they say. My vets staff calls before appointments & they reminded me the day before not to give food/water. Is she staying over night or are you picking her up same day? I brought my girl home the same day, I was more nervous about her hurting herself getting in/out of my truck. But she did fine & healed nicely.


I believe the drop off time was the same as yours or maybe even earlier. I'll have to check with my wife but the pick up is same day at 5:30 pm is what the vet stated.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes...call them to get exact instructions...as times to start fast will vary depending on drop off and surgery time. My senior foster was just spayed and had mammary cancer surgery...and she was to fast starting at 10 pm the night before...but we had an am drop off. They did allow her to have a tad of water in the am....but again...ask for precise instructions...I believe her surgery ended up being at the end of the day. I will say...I was extremely nervous about getting her in our truck as well...due to her extensive surgery...and was shocked when she dragged the vet tech down the hall and jumped into my truck before I could stop her. She had really no recovery period...was just...fine. Of course...she is an old dog...so we really didn't have to do anything in terms of "keeping her calm"...she isn't about to run the marathon any time soon  Now our personal dog..Ava...was spayed at 6 months. She has a George Costanza personality...so she did mope for a few days...but she too recovered pretty quickly. Just make sure she doesn't get crazy running around, etc...and watch she doesn't chew at the area.  Usually your vet will schedule a recheck to check the incision...and that is a good time to ask when you can resume normal activity. Even if he doesn't (as I am not sure how Petsmart vet's work)...I'm sure they will send you home with full instructions.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

She was leash walked her for potty trips only for 6 days, I let her off the leash in my yard on the 7th day. I have 2 other dogs so I had to be careful of play. She was healing beautifully and showed no signs of any problems. I started taking her for a walk 1/4 of the distance we used to do and now were up to 1/2 the distance. But every one and every dog is different. 
I think most vets push for early spay/neuter to prevent litters, my vet insists that early spay/neuter prevents cancer issues. I feel I did what I believe was best for my dog. My vet was very upset with me that I waited until Lakota was 16 months.


----------

